
Use of Shingled Magnetic Recording (SMR) Technology in Toshiba Consumer Drives - miles
https://toshiba.semicon-storage.com/ap-en/company/news/news-topics/2020/04/storage-20200428-1.html
======
samizdis
Adjacent to this, there was a lively discussion about a Tom's Hardware article
on SMR just under a week ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22967559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22967559)

